# 80's Diamondback Ascent



## Jesse McCauley (Mar 6, 2013)

80? something Diamondback Ascent frame I am going to build up as another alley cruiser.
I love the matching mustard bars & frame, but I can't find any examples of really fresh looking early Ascents with similar paint schemes, even just with matching bars.
I've seen a couple other beater examples like mine but I'd like to see something N.O.S.


----------



## Ridge Rider (Oct 19, 2017)

I pulled down the Accent that I bought new in '86 to take some pics to show you. What's not original is the seat,bottle cage, tires, and I had to replace the rear derailer in '95 due an incident with a tree branch on the Olympic Peninsula . I had straight bars on it for a decade but I put the original bars back on it a few years ago.


----------



## Gladiron (Apr 18, 2020)

My wife's '86 Ascent. I took off the decals, added fenders and better brakes among other things. Makes a great city bike.


----------



## Gladiron (Apr 18, 2020)

I do need to trim those cables.


----------



## olddude55 (Sep 1, 2020)

Gladiron said:


> My wife's '86 Ascent. I took off the decals, added fenders and better brakes among other things. Makes a great city bike.View attachment 1176798



I had an Ascent, probably an '88 or '89, set up with road tires and drop bars, complete with bar-end shifters.  Old mountain bikes make pretty decent city/trail bikes.


----------

